
'Adaptive Radio': Set to Shake Up the Wireless Industry - joelhaus
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-05-17/adaptive-radio-the-next-big-thing-in-wireless?
======
bandy
In other words, take a spread-spectrum radio and add to it the ability to
probe the individual carrier frequencies for usability (much like a V.34
modem), include some sort of coördination protocol between the radios and
voilà!

